# "I think the police have lost the battle"



## edgar (12 Jul 2007)

Says neighbor Alan Troidle, in the Calgary Sun, after a woman was stabbed to death in one of an apparently random series of knife attacks last night. About ten blocks from where my kids were sleeping too. 
Nothing focuses the mind like random knife attacks. My question is why can't the good people of Forest Lawn get permits to carry, in order to protect themselves from large predators. Isn't that the term the regulations use? When a predator is trying to kill you, what difference does it make if it is a bear in Nunavut, or a group of four "young males". As a biologist, I can testify that human beings are both large and predators, in terms of the rest of the animal kingdom. What exactly does the charter and the code say? 

Staff Sgt Patty McCallum said "This is a very isolated occurrence - to say there is more of an urgency for public safety, people have to be aware of their surroundings at any time." This is less ridiculous than the usual copspeak (for which the lawyers and bosses are to blame not the Staff Sgt), but what does this mean? You died because you were walking home with your head down? You shouldn't bring a neck brace to a knife fight? A lapse in situational awareness could kill you here in Forest Lawn.

But it is an isolated occurrence. Only fifteen homicide victims this year, and it's July already. 

Another question that arises, what is a storage method that complies fully with the regulations and the concerns of the police, yet allows one to get a rifle out the most quickly? Given that I can't afford something state of the art that recognises fingerprints or whatever.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2007)

I lived in Calgary 25 years ago.  At THAT time bars in Forest Lawn had a "Check your Leathers and your knives at the door" policy.

Knives in Forest Lawn are not a new phenomenon.


----------

